# Average price for 9mm Ammo?



## MidwestBrew

Hey all,

So I will be getting my first handgun here in a week or two, and I wondering what you guys pay on average for 9mm ammunition? I'm talking about target practice, not rounds you would carry with.

One of my best friends brought his Sig p6 over with a few 50-round boxes of Fiocchi for about $18 a box, is this typical?

Thanks for all the help.

Bob


----------



## Guest

If all of the planets are in alignment and the wind is blowing in the right direction, Wal-Mart sells 100 rounds of WWB (Winchester "White Box") 9mm for $20.00. Of course the problem is, as I am sure you already know, actually finding a Wal-Mart that has any of this stuff on the shelf! 

Good luck and welcome to the forum!

Scott


----------



## JeffWard

$10-14 per 100... Reloads!
:smt033

JeffWard


----------



## Kyle1337

HAHA, if you can find the stuff, last box I bought was bout 2 months ago, I happened to get there when the shipment got there 18.95 for a 50rnd box of PMC JHP. I bought 5 boxes out of the 100 boxes that showed, to leave some for my fellow shooters and brothers in arms. I have a little respect to not take ALL the ammo, unlike some other people who seem to have an unlimited check book.


----------



## undrgrnd

Kyle1337 said:


> unlike some other people who seem to have an unlimited check book.


yeah that must be nice for them to go in and drop $500 just so THEY can make sure THEY have enough to tide THEMSELVES over but screw everyone else.

Anywho to stay on topic. Walmart when available Winchester White box for $20. and if its all they got ill pick of Remington UMC for just under $10 for 50.

BTW. Welcome to the Forum


----------



## jimmy

I am ordering online from Cabela's, it comes down roughly to around $14 per a box of 50 rds. Magtech..However, it is more than a month now and still waiting.


----------



## DJ Niner

Sometimes Walmart will also carry Blazer Brass 9mm, for about $8.97-$9.47 a box of 50. Of the two Walmarts within 10 miles of my house, one carries the Blazer Brass (when you're lucky enough to catch it in-stock, of course), and one does not. The next nearest one (in a small town) also carries it, but several other stores in larger towns I've recently visited do not offer it at all. 

Decent stuff at a good price, if you can find it.


----------



## jimmy

Some gun shops in SE Michigan are selling a box of 50 for $20 (and that is regular FMJ not hollow point)..They claim that it is costing them that much and that they hate to pass it to the customers..But I definitrly doubt their story.


----------



## maddmatt02

I was at my local walmart the other day looking, and they had some 243, a box of 357, a couple boxes of 17 HMR or whatever, and a crapload of shotgun shells... 

oh yeah, and about 25-30 empty shelves


----------



## unpecador

Lately for me it's been Big5 and if I'm determined and willing to put up with the BS that has become of trying to buy ammo at a lower price, Walmart. Big5 is $15.00 per 50 round box of Lawman, WWB, Remington, or PMC.


----------



## stickhauler

*Average Price Of 9mm ammo??*

What's average these days? I've paid as much as around $15.00 a 50 round box for Blazer Metal Case FMJ, and actually found Winchester White Box at WallyWorld Friday for $19.87/100 round box. The a-hole just ahead of me bought up 5 boxes at that price, I was left to buy the single 100 round box, and a 50 round box of WWB for $9.77.

I saw some last evening on Ohio Swap Giant of the 100 round boxes of WWB for $30.00 per box. I sent the seller an e-mail giving him hell for buying the stuff, likely at the same price I paid, and then turning around to sell it for a $10.00 per box profit. In my opinion, shooters shouldn't be screwing their fellow shooters.

I tend to believe the smaller retailers story about cost to them versus sale prices, they don't have the volume buying power of a WalMart. I've seen several documentaries over the years showing how WalMart negotiates their buying, they basically tell the manufacturer what they'll pay rather than the manufacturer stating their price per unit of anything.


----------



## dovehunter

WalMart in Houston sells Blazer Brass at $8.95 if you can find them. They also have a new policy, you can only buy 2 boxes of handgun ammo.


----------



## Kyle1337

I've noticed the larger chains are putting box restrictions on their ammo due to the shortage, There are 2 big 5's here, they limit 2 boxes per customer depending on the ammo.


----------



## mikecu

*9mm*

Walmart had alot of 9mm on the shelf today. Winchester and Blazer Brass


----------



## DJ Niner

stickhauler said:


> (snip)
> 
> I tend to believe the smaller retailers story about cost to them versus sale prices, they don't have the volume buying power of a WalMart. I've seen several documentaries over the years showing how WalMart negotiates their buying, they basically tell the manufacturer what they'll pay rather than the manufacturer stating their price per unit of anything.


I agree. If a gunshop is getting regular ammo shipments right now, they are probably paying a premium to get it, and of course they are going to pass that cost on to the customers. The alternative is not to have ammo at all, and that can not only tick-off your regular ammo customers, it will start to impact your gun sales, too (saw a couple trying to buy a .380 the other day at a big-box sporting goods store; the clerk didn't have any ammo for the gun, and they walked out without buying). Walmart literally buys goods by the trainload, and has contracts of varying lengths for most items, so THEY aren't caught up in price spikes. When this all shakes out, I expect Walmart prices will jump a bit too, as the ammo manufacturers refuse to sell at anywhere near the old wholesale prices and lose money. The price increases will hit Walmart too, it's just is going to take longer (maybe a LOT longer).


----------



## nolexforever

when its all said and done, its about supply and demand. those that can supply will charge more to those that demand. 

i hope the temporary shortage ends soon and all those F#$%^& ammo scalpers get stuck with their caseloads of ammo.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I just paid $8.97/50 rounds of 9mm Blazer Brass at Walmart. :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner

BeefyBeefo said:


> I just paid $8.97/50 rounds of 9mm Blazer Brass at Walmart. :smt023


Best deal in (my) town right now, if they have any. I found the 100-round WWB Value Packs on the shelf unexpectedly last week, and scooped up a handful so I can practice for a few upcoming IDPA matches. Once I can find some primers, I'll breathe easier (in the short term).


----------



## Kyle1337

Gun broker has your primers my friend.


----------



## beretta-neo

BeefyBeefo said:


> I just paid $8.97/50 rounds of 9mm Blazer Brass at Walmart. :smt023


I buy those too


----------



## perrycounty

Local dealer $11.95 for 100 rds Americn Eagle / $24.95 for 200 rds Winchester White Box...


----------



## James NM

perrycounty said:


> Local dealer $11.95 for 100 rds Americn Eagle / $24.95 for 200 rds Winchester White Box...


Are these recent prices? If so, you should go buy all you can afford. Those are the cheapest prices in the country for AE and WWB 9mm.

Prices in the rest of the country are about double that - and that's if you can find them.


----------



## FlaChef

perrycounty said:


> Local dealer $11.95 for 100 rds Americn Eagle / $24.95 for 200 rds Winchester White Box...


as of when though? Any prices more then 2 weeks ago are void:smt088 but based on that price i'm guessing it has been several months since you bought.


----------



## perrycounty

perrycounty said:


> Local dealer $11.95 for 100 rds Americn Eagle / $24.95 for 200 rds Winchester White Box...


Yes it has been quite awhile...BUt I went back and checked.. it was$11.95 AE for 50 and $24.95 Win for 100... I bought so much at that time I forgot the numbers.. I apologize for the misinformation..


----------



## nolexforever

perrycounty said:


> it was$11.95 AE for 50 and $24.95 Win for 100...


heck, those prices are still reasonable and worth buying from. the local stores have raised ammo prices too high and nothing beats walmart right now [if u can find them].


----------



## armed1

just picked up a couple boxes of winchester white box(100 round) for $19.97 per box at walmart, i had to find out what time they usually stock the shelves just so i could get some before it was gone


----------



## StatesRights

Blazer Brass $8.97 plus tax, WWB 10.97 plus tax. Both are boxes of 50. Walmart


----------



## MidwestBrew

I try not to shop at Walmart...but shit, I might as well have to.


----------



## mels95yj

I haven't seen WWB at Walmart in several months. When they get BB, it's $8.97 with a 6 box limit now. The local gun shop has BB for $13.99.


----------



## stickhauler

*Wallyworlds In Ohio...*

Or at least the one I go to, down in Moraine/Kettering Ohio had WWB again today for $19.87/100 rounds, I got 3 boxes, so I'm good for awhile. They actually got more than 3 boxes in for once, I left 10 boxes for the rest of the shooters looking for ammo, and I'll likely "gift" one box I bought to my son so he can go shoot too.


----------



## J D

I just paid 24 bucks for two boxes of american eagle...(50 per box)


----------



## jc27310

*wow! 100% increase!*



J D said:


> I just paid 24 bucks for two boxes of american eagle...(50 per box)


looks to me like the standard price for ball hovers around $11/50 (low of $9 to high of $13)...
roll your own for about half that...

I was talking with a friend at Remington and he said they were at "maximum production".... I wonder how long it will take for the manufacturers to invest in additional capacity? (or even if it would pay for them!)
-jc


----------



## tekhead1219

jc27310 said:


> .... I wonder how long it will take for the manufacturers to invest in additional capacity?


I wouldn't look for this to happen. Just as the prices for AR's are coming down due to reduced demand, ammo prices will probably do the same. If the manufacturers would staff up for present demand, they would have to lay off when the demand decreases. We're just going to have to do with what we can for the present. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## jc27310

yeah, I think your right tekhead1219! 
I think that the bubble will pass and things will settle down. (so I hope!). At some point there's got to be an equilibrium!

Its funny, I am looking at AR's now because they are coming down... its something I've wanted and I couldn't justify it before... I'll probably still wait some more on that though!


----------



## dovehunter

I was just at Wally world 2 weekends ago and they had stacks of 9's and 40's, no 45's, darn. I also went to Academy (local sporting goods store) and they had 2 S&W AR's selling for $899, but it will only take .223's, passed it up, they also had a Sig (very nice) for $1,290. Passed on it too. Not in a hurry to buy one. Still looking for an AR that is not gas operated. Had one scoped out in the gun show, but they wanted toooooo much for it.


----------



## CMfromIL

I just picked up 4 boxes of 9mm at WMart this morning in Springfield IL. They were 8.97/box 50 (Blazer?). They had 12 boxes, and the salesman seemed suprised I didn't want the 6 box limit.

I explained that I was pretty sure the world wasn't going to end by next week, and I'll get along until the next shipment. He agreed, and told me he didn't know when he would actually have a full display case of ammo. I see not reason to perpetuate the "shortage" driven by goofballs who can't sleep at night with anything less than 20,000 rounds in the bedside table "just in case".

I've also bought a box at the indoor range (Eagle) for 16.99/50 and 4 boxes of Remington @16.97/50 at another local gunshop.

At the rate I shoot that should last at least a couple of months.


----------



## BigBear

I bought WWB at Wal-Mart yesterday for $19.99 / 100. They also had some federal 50-count for around $9.


----------



## FourT6and2

Was I getting screwed over at the range paying $15 for a 50 round box of range 9mm Luger 115 gr. TCJ? I don't know the brand name, I think they might just reuse the casings and such. Not sure.


----------



## jc27310

FourT6and2 said:


> Was I getting screwed over at the range paying $15 for a 50 round box of range 9mm Luger 115 gr. TCJ? I don't know the brand name, I think they might just reuse the casings and such. Not sure.


I don't think you're getting screwed. It's a range, so it would cost more as a convenience, plus they had it! I would still look to bring my own anyway though!


----------



## gunluver

9mm is hit and miss around here. Our 2 local walmarts have been out of stock for months everytime I check. Most of the gun shops are getting it in pretty regular now, usually at $13-$17 per 50 round boxes for FMJ.


----------



## drummin man 627

*9 mm price*

A couple of days ago, I stopped at my local Milsurp store. He had W.W.B, 100 count boxes for $20.


----------



## tekhead1219

That's a very good price. Due to the shortage of ammo in my area, the local gun shop charges 21.00/box for 9's.


----------



## "BABY" G-26

I have been buying my ammo from Dicks sporting goods and the have the Remington UMC 115 gr rounds for 12.99 which is a great deal i think, Normally i spend about 16-18 for a box of 50.


----------

